# anyone have blackworms?



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I have very deep substrate in my tanks and read that I could populate it with california blackworms which would not only maintain the substrate for me, but offer a natural fish food. There is a place to order online, but I wanted to see if anyone had some locally.

This is the article I read about it in:
http://www.wetwebmedia.com/ca/volume_7/volume_7_1/dsb.html


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I inquired with True Percula over a year ago and they had live black worms in stock at that time. Here is their contact info: (817) 483-1100 truepercula.com


----------

